# Is your ATV tip top for hunting season?



## Groganite (Nov 14, 2012)

Just curious, I always get a ton of last minute needed it a week ago guys that are scrambling before the hunt.


----------



## Groganite (Nov 14, 2012)

Just remember if it has to run on choke its running lean and can burn up the top end.


----------



## HunterDavid (Sep 10, 2007)

Along this line, anyone know how to and willing to help replace the wiring on a winch system? Long story short, I'm dumb in this area. Mine would let cable out but not pull it in. I bought a new one and replaced the winch, but left the original wiring. Of course the problem is the wiring, as the new winch now has the same problem. I'm just smart like that. Anyways, it seems a bit complicated, although simple for someone who knows what they are doing. I'm in Herriman. If interested, PM me. 
Also, last year I bought a new Polaris battery for my ATV. Used it in the winter to plow snow, but now that I am trying to start it, the new battery is dead. Called Plaza Cycle and they said the warranty time is expired. Anyone know what battery is best and where to get it? It is a 2007 Polaris Sportsman 700 EFI. 

Thanks!
HunterDavid


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

My grandpa bought a Honda Fourtrax 300 in 1993 for driving around on our farm. That little four wheeler has dragged animals out of several mountain ranges and been to mexico riding on the beaches in the salt water over 11 times for several days. I can only remember changing the oil on that machine once in 4 years. It still starts the instant the starter is pushed. I am under the impression that ATV's are maintenance free... Or am I wrong?


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Nambaster said:


> I am under the impression that ATV's are maintenance free... Or am I wrong?


Shhhhh dont make the non-honda owners feel bad. Just keep putting in gas and riding 

-DallanC


----------



## Groganite (Nov 14, 2012)

HunterDavid said:


> Along this line, anyone know how to and willing to help replace the wiring on a winch system? Long story short, I'm dumb in this area. Mine would let cable out but not pull it in. I bought a new one and replaced the winch, but left the original wiring. Of course the problem is the wiring, as the new winch now has the same problem. I'm just smart like that. Anyways, it seems a bit complicated, although simple for someone who knows what they are doing. I'm in Herriman. If interested, PM me.
> Also, last year I bought a new Polaris battery for my ATV. Used it in the winter to plow snow, but now that I am trying to start it, the new battery is dead. Called Plaza Cycle and they said the warranty time is expired. Anyone know what battery is best and where to get it? It is a 2007 Polaris Sportsman 700 EFI.
> 
> Thanks!
> HunterDavid


Google the Wiring diagram for the switch, most likely you have one cable hooked up wrong.


----------



## Groganite (Nov 14, 2012)

Nambaster said:


> My grandpa bought a Honda Fourtrax 300 in 1993 for driving around on our farm. That little four wheeler has dragged animals out of several mountain ranges and been to mexico riding on the beaches in the salt water over 11 times for several days. I can only remember changing the oil on that machine once in 4 years. It still starts the instant the starter is pushed. I am under the impression that ATV's are maintenance free... Or am I wrong?


Honda machines are awesome, but dont forget to service those front and rear diffs, the oil always comes out sparkly if you dont do it once a year...


----------



## HunterDavid (Sep 10, 2007)

Groganite said:


> Google the Wiring diagram for the switch, most likely you have one cable hooked up wrong.


 It is actually a short in the wiring. Sometimes it works, other times it will not. Sorry for not clarifying that in the original post.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

HunterDavid said:


> It is actually a short in the wiring. Sometimes it works, other times it will not. Sorry for not clarifying that in the original post.


I doubt that it is a short but rather a loose wire, broken wire, loose terminal, bad solenoid, or switch. It all depends on what kind of system you have on the winch to operate it. It isn't hard to trouble shoot what it wrong with it but you do need a general knowledge of electricity and wiring to be able to figure it out.


----------



## Groganite (Nov 14, 2012)

HunterDavid said:


> It is actually a short in the wiring. Sometimes it works, other times it will not. Sorry for not clarifying that in the original post.


Alot of times if it only works sometimes you can take the switch apart and clean the copper contacts.


----------



## HunterDavid (Sep 10, 2007)

Cool. Thanks for the comments. I will check it out this week.


----------

